# Thought I’d share some funny pics of Remy because why not?



## Remy The Rabbit (Sep 3, 2020)

You don’t have to look at them all LOL.


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇 (Sep 4, 2020)

Your bun looks like my bun but a little darker when she was little


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Sep 4, 2020)

She is so cute!  She is a Mini Rex, right? Also, if you ever just want to share photos feel free to do so on my bunny blog: My Backyard Bunny. Theo loves seeing his friends!

Also, your bunny and Lucas the Bun's bunny looks so much alike! It is crazy!


----------



## Remy The Rabbit (Sep 4, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> She is so cute!  She is a Mini Rex, right? Also, if you ever just want to share photos feel free to do so on my bunny blog: My Backyard Bunny. Theo loves seeing his friends!
> 
> Also, your bunny and Lucas the Bun's bunny looks so much alike! It is crazy!



Remy is a he, LOL, I don't blame you for confusing it though, the name can be misleading. Yes, they do! He is a Mini Rex correct, I believe his color is red.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Sep 4, 2020)

Oh no! I'm so sorry ! I was in the middle of texting my friends and wasn't really paying attention to the pronouns I was using. I know Remy is a he because I'm always having to remind myself that though the name is confusing, I need to use the correct pronoun.


----------



## Remy The Rabbit (Sep 4, 2020)

Haha yeah, no problem! I just picked the name Remy because I thought it was cute and his full name is Remington, I don't know any girls with that name LOL. He is quite a rascal.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Sep 4, 2020)

I love the name, Remington! Well, _he_ is quite the cutey!


----------



## Remy The Rabbit (Sep 4, 2020)

Haha yes, he is a cutey, but very pushy as well. Yesterday he almost nipped my nose because he thought I was too close, I got rabbit spit all over myself!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 4, 2020)

Remington Steele played by Stephanie Zimbalist with Pierce Brosnan as a co-star. Detective show a few decades back.


----------



## Donna Pryor (Sep 4, 2020)

Remy The Rabbit said:


> You don’t have to look at them all LOL.


A handsome chippy!


----------



## shaddox88 (Sep 4, 2020)

Remy The Rabbit said:


> You don’t have to look at them all LOL.


Awe i love his color and the loaf pic is my favorite. he looks super soft and cute! Reminds me of a velveteen rabbit book i had when I was growing up.


----------



## Remy The Rabbit (Sep 4, 2020)

Donna Pryor said:


> A handsome chippy!





shaddox88 said:


> Awe i love his color and the loaf pic is my favorite. he looks super soft and cute! Reminds me of a velveteen rabbit book i had when I was growing up.



Thank you guys!

I also read the velveteen rabbit growing up, one of my favorite books!


----------



## Mehidk (Sep 5, 2020)

I absolutely adore Remy!!! He’s soooooo plushy, I love it!


----------



## Remy The Rabbit (Sep 5, 2020)

Mehidk said:


> I absolutely adore Remy!!! He’s soooooo plushy, I love it!



Thank you! I honestly don't notice his fur anymore but everyone says it's soft, LOL. Your bunny is so adorable though


----------

